# Hybrid Names



## Nargle (Nov 15, 2008)

So what do you think is better? Honestly I think typing out "Pembroke Welsh Corgi/Barn Owl mix" is a little bit of a mouthful, and though "Corgi/owl" is shorter, it's still a little cumbersome. I just can't decide on a shorter version, though!

But so while we're on the topic, I've heard of a lot of wolfskies and folves and foxcoons and such. What do you think about combining the names of the species for your hybrid character? Or do you have any examples cool hybrids with cool names, like a puggle for example? Discuss!


----------



## KatKry (Nov 15, 2008)

What do you get when you mix a bull dog with a shit tzu? A bullshit XD 

Sorry but I just had to say it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2008)

my species, Wolf Mixed with Dragon are called Draolf, thou now I'm working on a update for me so the species name was changed to Dranids

and to your predictiment, maybe a Corwl?


----------



## lilmissnobody (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd go with Owlgi.


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 15, 2008)

Owlgi sounds dead cute.
I love being a single species, very easy to introduce.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 15, 2008)

owlgi sounds like algae


----------



## Chex (Nov 16, 2008)

Owlgi _does_ sound like 'algae' XD  I like Corgowl better.

For my hybrid species name "Fennec Fox/Ringtail Lemur hybrid" was too long, so I picked some letters and switched them around, and I got "Rennel." Much easier to say.   (And less stupid sounding than "femur" har.)


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 16, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> my species, Wolf Mixed with Dragon are called Draolf, thou now I'm working on a update for me so the species name was changed to Dranids
> 
> and to your predictiment, maybe a Corwl?


 
I second the corwl name, i object to it being (Dragon canid) Dranid over (Dragon wolf) Draolf. i like to pronounce draolf when so few others can.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 16, 2008)

owlgi is an orgasm for the ears <3


----------



## Nargle (Nov 16, 2008)

Corwl sounds to me like it would be pronounced like "Coral" or "Cor-wall" X3

How does Owlgi sound like algae when Owlgi has a hard g? o.o


----------



## iBurro (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the term Corgle. o.o Ignoring the spelling, it sounds cute.


----------



## Fu (Nov 17, 2008)

I have always pronounced algae with a hard g (then again, I've done the same with gesture and been laughed at) but I like owlgi.

Someone I know had a shih tzu/jack russell hybrid and called it a jack shit.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2008)

A barn corgi? X3
Or a Welsh owl...


----------



## Nargle (Nov 17, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> A barn corgi? X3
> Or a Welsh owl...



Never thought of that, that's pretty cute =3


----------



## blackberry_pie (Nov 18, 2008)

Honestly I think mixing names is kinda silly, but I'm guilty of it too.  Though I've only made up Nekokami.. which neko is japanese for cat, and okami is japanese for wolf.  XD

But out of the ones you posted.. I like Owlgi the best.  It's adorable.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wolf + Husky = Wolfsky?


----------



## Frasque (Nov 23, 2008)

Crowgl (crowl-gul)
Pembrowl
Owgi
Cowrli
Dowl (dog + owl)
Powgli
Wuffooot (wuff + hoot)


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 6, 2008)

Ooh! Pembrowl is nice~

I liked Owlgi too, as it sounds uber cute, but my problem with mixing names is if you mix them too much or in too strange a way, no one has any clue what it means anymore. That's why I'm a badger/lioness/flying squirrel/ferret instead of a Flionerrer or a Flying Badgonerret. xP In this topic, with it written out before, you can see where each piece came from, but imagine seeing the word on its own.

Maybe Welsh Owlgi. ^^ That automatically brings to mind "Welsh Corgi" rather than people risking wondering about the 'gi'. :3 Or Belsh Owlgi if you wanna splice barn and welsh, too.. xP


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

hhhhhhhheeeerm...

bowlgi, orgi
i noticiced that if you put Co(rgi), Ow(l) and (cor)Gi all together it makes Cowlgi. XD
but aside from that how about Warsh Orgil?


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Dec 7, 2008)

Corwlgi (like coral and a 'gee-whiz'.... almost an algae kind-of sound! haha)


----------



## electmeking (Dec 7, 2008)

Does it have to be a pun?
You should just come up with a new name for a new species.
It is always better to define traits with imagery rather than by name.
If you do a good enough job illustrating, people wont need the name to figure out what it is.


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 8, 2008)

> It is always better to define traits with imagery rather than by name.


 
I don't know if I'd agree to ALWAYS, but that is another possibility.

Of course, I could never do that myself, as I'm proud to declare "I'm a hybrid", not "I'm an original species resembling a hybrid of.." ^^; Almost all my Sonas are hybrids, actually.. My Persona is an original species resembling a hybrid, but I have no name for it, so... 'xD


----------



## Nargle (Dec 9, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Does it have to be a pun?
> You should just come up with a new name for a new species.
> It is always better to define traits with imagery rather than by name.
> If you do a good enough job illustrating, people wont need the name to figure out what it is.



I plan on having plenty of illustrations depicting my fursona, so that's not a problem, but it sure would be nice to have a quirky name to go with it. Do you have any ideas for names that aren't puns?


----------



## koppnik (Dec 11, 2008)

A Crowli?


----------



## Rath Illucer (Dec 17, 2008)

hmm. I've never thought of mixing names for mine, though TECHNICALLY, i am 1/4 wolf not just Fox.... But i almost never bother mentioning that since it's quite minor XP (the wings are actually more energy based, rather than any animal additions so i basically just leave it at - I'm Fox. Rather than trying to explain small bits of wolf on the side XP Very, very small lol.

I sortof like all the quirky names so far XP They are absolutely cute. I don't really have anything to add just yet, but i look forward to seeing some pictures, and seeing some more name creations XD


----------



## MonkeyHead (Dec 17, 2008)

Nargle said:


> So what do you think is better? Honestly I think typing out "Pembroke Welsh Corgi/Barn Owl mix" is a little bit of a mouthful, and though "Corgi/owl" is shorter, it's still a little cumbersome. I just can't decide on a shorter version, though!
> 
> But so while we're on the topic, I've heard of a lot of wolfskies and folves and foxcoons and such. What do you think about combining the names of the species for your hybrid character? Or do you have any examples cool hybrids with cool names, like a puggle for example? Discuss!


DISCUSSING! I personally vote for Corgial (like "Cordial" only more corgi oriented).
...
I like cordial cherries. ^3^



KatKry said:


> What do you get when you mix a bull dog with a shit tzu? A bullshit XD
> 
> Sorry but I just had to say it.


What about a poodle and a shit tzu?
A shit-poo.
I dunno. My mom always used to bring that up when she talked about someone from her workplace.
...
I never really did know exactly where my mom worked... oh well.


----------

